# Calling all Briggs experts!



## StoneWoods (Oct 24, 2016)

does anybody know if a Briggs wm wash machine motor can take a regular Briggs carb? Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Oct 25, 2016)

From memory no unless you build your own intake manifold.  A WM was the first engine I owned.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2016)

try: asecc (antique small engine collectors club)  http://thewebof.com/www-asecc-com


----------

